# New Golden Rescue in SC



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Karen519

*Sandy*

SANDY

THANKS so much for posting this important information about another Golden Retriever Rescue in South Carolina!!

Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
P.O. Box 463
Murrells Inlet, SC 29576
917 301 2834
[email protected]

FACEBOOK

https://www.facebook.com/GrandStrand...etrieverRescue#!/GrandStrandGoldenRetrieverRescue?fref=ts


WEBSITE

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ue - WELCOME&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13612841575104


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Anyone living in the SC/NC areas who would like to Volunteer for GRAND STRAND GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, please contact them directly. They are in need of all types of Volunteers-people to foster, help with transport, they are also looking for someone to write their Monthly Newsletter. 

If you'd like to make a Donation to GSGRR, you can do so at their website on the main page at this link:


          Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue - WELCOME

​


----------



## nolefan

THank you for posting this, I will absolutely contact them to offer what I can from here.

ETA: DONE 

Thank you Nolefan, I know they will appreciate it very much. 

I have talked with the person who has started Grand Strand, her name is Ginger. She was formerly with Grateful Goldens of the Low Country in SC for many years.


----------



## jealous1

We've met Ginger on a couple of transports in the past--good person


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up for Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue-if you live in the SC/NC area, GSGRR is in need of all types of Volunteers.

Go to their website for more information and contact info:

          Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue - WELCOME


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up for Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Grand Strand Golden Retriever Rescue-new rescue in South Carolina!


----------



## aundy28570

I had just posted about wanting input on a rescue dog and came across this post of the site I was referring to. My heart goes out to Fiona! If it was possible I would bring her home in a heartbeat!


----------

